# My Collection...for now :D



## Gloriamgo (Apr 30, 2006)

This is most of what I have, some things are missing, like the things in my purse that I was too lazy to get and my pigments, because I'm waiting until I get a good place to put them to take them out.  Anyway, here it all (almost, hehe) is!

Lipsticks and Lipgelee





Dark Side, La Di Bra!, Foil, Gel, Pink Maribu, Fondle, Saplicious lipgelee, and Dame in a Dress lipgelee

Lipglasses, Lustreglasses and Chromeglasses




Luxuriate, Spring Bean, Ola Mango!, Adventurous, Instant Gold, Lustrewhite, Soft Sun, Beaux, Be Seen, Love Nectar, Prrr, Mouthwatering, Petit Four, Uberpeach, Metalphysical, and Chromaliving.  (Not pictured:  Nymphette and Bare Fetish)

TLC's, Nars Laguna, Softdew Beauty Powder, and Blushbaby Blush




(Not pictured:  Tempting Tillie TLC)

Eyeshadows









Quads





Blushcremes and Powder Blushes




Blushcremes at the top

MSF's and other powders




Shimpagne, Porcelain Pink, Stereo Rose below it, Gold Deposit, Metal Rock below, Petticoat, So Ceylon below, Naked You, New Vegas below
and both of my Sudio Fix Powders on the bottom
(Not pictured:  So Ceylon backups x2, Select Sheer Pressed Powder)

Brushes





And I'm still waiting for a few things, so I may update soon!!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm crazy about your cheek stuff!...beautiful collection!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Apr 30, 2006)

Great collection and I love the MSF's!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 30, 2006)

Great viewing for a gloomy, rainy Sunday afternoon! (here) Wow!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

i wish i could see the pics...god i'll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all over for ur MSFs....sounds gorgeous


----------

